# Gas Milage Plowing with Your Jeep



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

Haven't plowed with my Cherokee yet---Was wondering what kind of fuel milage most were getting on an average type storm.

My Dodge Ram Diesel gets about 21MPG Hwy and 6-8 plowing. Our 92 Wrangler gets 15-16- hwy and about 8 plowing.

The Cherokee got 27 Hwy on recent pheasant hunting trip, so kind of interested what everyone else is getting if they keep track?


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

I get less than 12 when plowing with my 4 cyl Wrangler. It is all forward, stop, reverse with not much forward progress.


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

sjwrangler;1125761 said:


> I get less than 12 when plowing with my 4 cyl Wrangler. It is all forward, stop, reverse with not much forward progress.


Our 92 Wrangler is a 6 cyl with 4:11 gears. What did you mean by
"stop, reverse with not much forward progress"---sorry I didn't understant?


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

What I mean is that I can plow in a small area for quite a while, and never get much forward progress (miles). I might spend half an hour, and not go a mile. This hurts the fuel consumption.


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

sjwrangler;1125829 said:


> What I mean is that I can plow in a small area for quite a while, and never get much forward progress (miles). I might spend half an hour, and not go a mile. This hurts the fuel consumption.


Yep, kind of thought that might be it--thanks


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I probably get 10-12 mpg while plowing with my XJ. Remember, you are always accelerating, whether in drive or reverse, when plowing...the worse-case conditions for good gas mileage.

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

JeepTJ;1126206 said:


> I probably get 10-12 mpg while plowing with my XJ. Remember, you are always accelerating, whether in drive or reverse, when plowing...the worse-case conditions for good gas mileage.
> 
> Fran


I think the work of pushing the weight of snow is worse than acceleration. I get ~ 4 MPG when plowing.


----------



## wj4play (Nov 25, 2010)

my 99 Jeep Grand Cherokee get 9mpg with my 7'6" Pro Guard Western Plow hooked up. Last Year I drove the entire winter with it hooked up lol


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

wj4play;1126277 said:


> my 99 Jeep Grand Cherokee get 9mpg with my 7'6" Pro Guard Western Plow hooked up. Last Year I drove the entire winter with it hooked up lol


Wow, I can't hardly believe your 99 can handle that plow w/o causing a lot of front end wear. Looks cool tho..

MLG


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Not sure if it ok.

95 F250 get 7-8 mpg plow that with 5.8L so I see diesel get 7 mpg that pretty bad.



I was look at jeep with 4 cylinders and 6 cylinders but concerned about 4 cylinders life expectancy


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

Many, many 4 cyls run for 1000s of miles


----------



## wj4play (Nov 25, 2010)

MLG;1129069 said:


> Wow, I can't hardly believe your 99 can handle that plow w/o causing a lot of front end wear. Looks cool tho..
> 
> MLG


Thanks

I NEVER said anything about wear lol, I replace stuff as it wears out with moog HD front end parts. The factory TRW tre junk only lasted one season, the moog stuff has lasted about 2-3 years. 175,000 on the dial and only wore through one set of axles, front drive shaft and a set of wheel bearing. 2'' lift with front/rear air shocks. 265/75/16 revos. I upped them to 285/75/16 revos this summer, this winter it might be a big pooch on skii's lol

Oh yea, I only get about 9mpg with the plow on the jeep. 3.73:1 gearing


----------



## wj4play (Nov 25, 2010)

theplowmeister;1126221 said:


> I think the work of pushing the weight of snow is worse than acceleration. I get ~ 4 MPG when plowing.


How do you like the Boss 7.5 V with the Jeep. I was thinking about them but MAN I heard they are heavy.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I love the V not happy with full trip

weighs about 700# about the same as my fisher plow (630#) with backdrag blade with snow deflector with cutting edge.


----------



## wj4play (Nov 25, 2010)

theplowmeister;1134531 said:


> I love the V not happy with full trip
> 
> weighs about 700# about the same as my fisher plow (630#) with backdrag blade with snow deflector with cutting edge.


Thanks, i have been thinking of a Boss V, dosent sound to much heavier than mine. My western is getting pretty worn out.

What do you mean Full Trip? is it a trip blade or trip edge?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Full trip blade


----------



## wj4play (Nov 25, 2010)

theplowmeister;1135277 said:


> Full trip blade


wow i assumed they were trip edges. cool


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The Meyer V weighs under 600#.... But its a Meyer


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

I do my route that takes 8 hours on average and I use around 3/4 of a tank if its light snow or 1 whole tank if its a bad snow...I think its around $40 to $60 per tank depending on fuel prices.


----------

